# Antonio Daniels to Wizards [Merged]



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Ive been hearing that Antonio Daniels will be signing with the wiz for 5 years and 32 mill. not bad good pickup


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

*Antonio Daniels*

Some rumors circulating that the Wizards are going to sign Antonio Daniels. A guy who actually has drawn interest by seemingly most the teams in the league. How would everybody feel about this?

Positives:

He's a better fit next to Arenas than even Hughes was. He led the league in assist/turnover ratio 2 years ago. He's a good defender. He comes from a winning team where he played a nice role in. Although getting old did have his best season last year which means he may be a late bloomer. Improves the passing and efficiency of the team and would run the offense smooter than last year. 

Negatives:

He's still 30 years old. Had his best year in a contract year which is always iffy. Would give us a slightly undersized backcourt and would probably mean Jamison is playing PF. Be weary of giving him more than 3 years, although he hasn't played tons of minutes in his career. Kills any chance of signing a PF, will have to make a trade. (To be fair their isn't any bigs left worth giving the MLE too.)

Overall, he's the best guard left on the market. And I do think he brings things that we didn't have last year. Does it make us a playoff team? Yes. More importantly it gets away from the playground style of ball we did last season and moves us in a better direction. I think Butler/Daniels/Atkins rebuilds our backcourt completely and gives us a smarter/tougher/more efficient team we had last year.


----------



## Ramos32 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

yeah i read that from that kid on niketalk....but i dont konw how reliable he is...but he claims that his UNCLE is his agent and he told his father today that they agreed today...but i dont know why nobody has said anything yet...they said he didnt lie before but well have to see


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

Source?


----------



## Ramos32 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

ok its official....Wizards signed Antonio Davis...

source : Sportscenter


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

They just said it at the end of sportscenter so.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*



Ramos32 said:


> ok its official....Wizards signed Antonio Davis...
> 
> source : Sportscenter


Daniels, is he going to start?


----------



## Jester (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels*

According to ESPN's Marc Stein, he's been signed to a 5-year deal.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Antonio Daniels*

Starting at the 2?


----------



## Ramos32 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels*

more like coming off bench or starting and letting gilbert runnning pg and playing sg and then caron playin the 3...and jamison playin the 4...

basically we did this because donyell is gone...of Jamison would play the 3...

EJ will have some kind of good combo for our team...


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Antonio Daniels*

Not a bad pickup for the Wiz. It seems that we are starting to recover from the losses of Kwayme Brown and Larry Hughes. Go Wiz


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

I think that he might start at Center but im not sure


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

nm im not sure. the post I was looking at said Antonio Davis not Daniels.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: Antonio Daniels*

More and more it looks like we are going to have to start Jamison at 4 for another season. :embarrass

So the depth chart looks like:

PG - Arenas, Atkins
SG - Daniels
SF - Caron, Hayes
PF - Jamison, Jeffries, Blatch
C - Haywood, Thomas


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

I think he will start, he can step right in and fill Larry Hughes role. Now we need to turn our attention to the frontcourt.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

Even if he starts next to Arenas, he's also going to be the primary backup PG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

Hmm...

PG - Gilbert Arenas/Chucky Atkins
SG - Antonio Daniels/Jarvis Hayes/Anthony Peeler
SF - Caron Butler/Jared Jeffries
PF - Antwan Jamison/Michael Ruffin
C - Brendan Haywood/Etan Thomas

Wow, the Wizards might actually be a better team next year then they were last year, if they can stay healthy.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

ESPN - 5 Years, $30 Million

Daniels slides right into Hughes role, that being an interchangeble backcourt mate for Arenas. His numbers won't be half as good, but he's still a very solid all around player who will let Arenas play plenty of his off the ball game. Daniels is instantly our best perimeter defender, and he's also one of the very best in assist/TO ratio. He makes a decent percentage of his shots, although he's pretty Hughes-like from downtown.

On the downside, he's 30, will be 35 when the deal is up and we're paying him the most. We probably won't like paying him $7+ million the last couple years of the deal. He's also just a role player, not someone I would think we should expect to come in and change the flow of the franchise. Nothing wrong with that, but I'm sure some will expect too much. If he gives some 11/3/4 with low TOs and a good shooting percentage, well then he's given us what we're probably expecting.

I'm satisfied with the signing, although not particularly excited. Happy to have Daniels on board for sure, but it is kind of more of a consolation prize after not being able to pick up that PF that we really need.

[Note: merged the two Daniels threads together]


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

Well, I said AD would be a disappointment to a team looking for a starting PG. But I actually think he'll be a good fit on the Wizards, where him and Arenas will interchange between PG and SG. 

I'll give a quick scouting report if you're interested...

Offensively, he's got a quick first step and is a good at finishing around the hoop. He gets to the FT line regularly. He can hit the mid-range jumper off the dribble at a high percentage, and also has a nice floater in the lane.

He's protects the ball well, and makes the smart pass. He prefers walking the ball up, as opposed to pushing the tempo. He doesn't have very good court vision, and is prone overdribble while making up his mind what to do. He can run the pick and roll effectively. 

Defensively he's solid, but a little overrated on these boards. Generally when Luke was getting burned by a quick PG, the burning would continue when Daniels went into the game. He does body up on the bigger PG's well though. He's also a pretty good exponent of the flop. He doesn't gamble in the passing lanes, so he doesn't get many steals.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*

Antonio Daniels will help solve the problem of needing another ballhandler to throw out there when Gilbert Arenas needs a break. But he's not going to make up for the 20+ ppg and all the 4th quarter scoring Larry Hughes did. Arenas can take the 4th quarter scoring. I call it Arenasball: get Gil the ball and clear out by the time he's at half court. But somebody else will have to make up the rest, he can't be scoring 40 points every game. 14 ppg from Jarvis Hayes would be nice, getting the ball to Brendan Haywood in the post more often would help a little bit, and Etan Thomas will bring his scoring back up to around 10 ppg in a (hopefully) injury-free season. Hayes just needs to get his shot back a little bit. Eight or nine shots a game for Haywood will get us three or four more points a game. Scoring-wise, our team already has Hughes' contribution covered, and with Daniels, we have another good ball handler.

Defensively, swapping Hughes and Daniels makes such a big difference. On passes, Hughes would jump the lane seemingly 100% of the time. Last season, he got countless steals that led to easy fast break points for himself and Gil. There's nobody on the market or on our team that can replace that. But Hughes was nothing special when he wasn't going for a steal, and occasionally he would go for it and it wouldn't work out. Althouh we won't see too many more of Hughes' stop/bucket combos anymore, guard penetration will decrease immensely. Hopefully, our bigs won't have to help as much, which helps our defensive rebounding a little bit, and more importantly adresses a major issue of stopping inside scoring. Most Wizards fans wanted a power forward that will stop penetration better. But letting go of LH's inability to stick to his man on the perimeter fixes the same problem. This may be a case where subtracting individual defensive statistics will help the overall team defense a lot. Remember, there is no stat for how many shots you contest, how many times you box out your man, how many good rotations you make. You don't get any credit statistically if you trap the ball and your teammate gets the steal. Losing Larry Hughes and his steals won't hurt so bad with a good half-court defender to replace him.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: AD to Wizards?*



HKF said:


> Hmm...
> PG - Gilbert Arenas/Chucky Atkins
> SG - Antonio Daniels/Jarvis Hayes/Anthony Peeler


Why at the SG? Daniels is much more of a PG than Arenas. Maybe AD guards the 2, but runs the point?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Pretty good... and I even suggested it a couple days ago 

It'd be nice if it was a 3 or 4 year deal, but yesterday I was figuring we had no shot at Daniels anyway, since word was he was headed to the Lakers. (Guess he's no fan of Kwame either).


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I said this a month ago as a backup role even if Hughes was still here. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=2312732&postcount=5 

I think this a good move by EG. Not only can Daniels play point guard but he can provide consistent scoring off the bench (assuming he doesn't start).


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I think you all mihgt put Arenas at the 2 spot, thats a better idea i think,and daniels starting pg, its better for you all b/c now Arenas can look to score first, when before as a PG he had to look to pass, kinda like what happen to us when we switched Wade to SG.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Signing Daniels allows Arenas to be a young AI (which I don't think is good for the team). However, don't get to excited about Daniels he has been a disappointment since being picked 4th overall in 97'.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I like this move. Yes, we are small, but Daniels will replace Hughes nicely and should play well with Arenas. I think he'll help us move the ball inside more, too, and get more balance next year. We're definitely a playoff team.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

People shouldn't nitpick about who's starting at PG and who's starting at SG. In Eddie Jordan's system, that doesn't matter -- he simply starts two guards. Regardless of where Arenas starts and where Daniels starts, their roles won't change.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

The Miami Heat are in love with PG Steve Blake, problem is he is a restricted free agent. I thought of something that helps both teams. Since aquiring Alonzo Mourning, Michael Doleac has become expendable. He has a modest contract about 2 mil this year and it is for another two seasons. Doleac was very solid off the bench for the Heat last year and the Wizards could use another Center. Steve Blake for Michael Doleac works out for both teams greatly. It will be interesting to see if something like that develops. With Arenas, Daniels and Atkins there is no room for Blake.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MJG said:


> People shouldn't nitpick about who's starting at PG and who's starting at SG. In Eddie Jordan's system, that doesn't matter -- he simply starts two guards. Regardless of where Arenas starts and where Daniels starts, their roles won't change.


Right, which is why I put it the way I did, for depth chart purposes. Besides, Daniels will defend SG's anyway. I expect Arenas to lead the league in scoring next year now. 30.3 ppg


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

HKF said:


> Right, which is why I put it the way I did, for depth chart purposes. Besides, Daniels will defend SG's anyway. I expect Arenas to lead the league in scoring next year now. 30.3 ppg


I remember you saying somewhere that the Wizards were still going to be a playground style streetball team. I actually think they've transformed into a more efficient, smarter team now. Your not going to get alot of 'gunning' with guys like Daniels/Butler. Surrounding Arenas with high b-ball IQ roleplayers was the smart way to go. AD will make smarter decisions especially come playoff team. His numbers against San Antonio last year- 18ppg on 60% shooting with only 6 turnovers the whole series. 

Daniels is also a non gambling solid defender. I like the move, even though he's 30 I imagine even after a year or 2 he'll still be a high quality backup guard.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

The thing I like most about this signing is that we're now solid at all 5 positions. Arenas, Daniels, Butler, Jamison, Haywood. Each guy has weaknesses, but the other team can't look at us and say okay we're gonna take advantage of this guy. Arenas can have a bad night and we have enough guys that can pick up the slack and get us a win. I don't think that was the case last season. We've got 3 starters now (Daniels, Butler, Haywood) that are legit defenders so we shouldn't be as bad on defense. I think our bench is a lot better too (Atkins, Hayes, Ramos should be improved, Jefferies). I'm starting to get very excited about this team. 50 wins might be possible next season.


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2002)

HKF said:


> Right, which is why I put it the way I did, for depth chart purposes. Besides, Daniels will defend SG's anyway. I expect Arenas to lead the league in scoring next year now. 30.3 ppg


Wow, 30ppg for Arenas? I suppose it is possible if he dominates the ball in an Iverson like manner.

Then again the Wizards were one of the fastest paced teams last season. How does Arenas match against SG's when he has the ball? I would assume the SG's would guard Arenas on most nights? Or would it be wiser to put PG's on him?

Will Arenas basically be a rich mans Joe Dumars? Short SG who can score?


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Nikos said:


> Wow, 30ppg for Arenas? I suppose it is possible if he dominates the ball in an Iverson like manner.
> 
> Then again the Wizards were one of the fastest paced teams last season. How does Arenas match against SG's when he has the ball? I would assume the SG's would guard Arenas on most nights? Or would it be wiser to put PG's on him?
> 
> Will Arenas basically be a rich mans Joe Dumars? Short SG who can score?


I think 30ppg is pushing it a little. I think 26-27ppg is more realistic. The difference between Arenas and Iverson is that Arenas is a good shooter from anywhere on the court. He can play off the ball alot, it's one of the reasons he was able to get alot of points last year while still letting Hughes and Jamison getting their points. Playing off the ball more allowed him to decrease his turnover numbers alot this year also. Iverson has always had trouble with another scorer because he needs the ball in his hands. Arenas against SGs, that's really no big deal. Arenas is actually stronger than Hughes, and alot of times last year he had to guard the SG. Theirs no PG or SG thats going to keep Arenas from getting to the hoop at will. If your smaller than him he'll use his size, if your bigger, he'll use his speed.

Joe Dumars? Their nothing alike. Dumars was nowhere near the offensive player that Arenas is and Gilbert will never be the defensive player that Dumars was. I can't think of any real comparisons for Arenas right now. I think he'll carve out his own niche as he goes. Iverson is the only other small guard who scores alot type of player in the league right now, but even if Arenas started dominating the ball like that I expect he'd shoot better percantages than AI.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

this will probably go down as one of the best free agent signings of this offseason. not necessarily because AD was the best player avaliable, but because he fits on the Wizards almost perfectly. He can handle the ball, rack up assists w/o turning the ball over (excellent Ast-2-Turn), play very good defense, and hit the midrange shot with consistency (and also his FT's). He's only an inch shorter than Larry, but about 20 lbs bigger and much stronger. That means he doesn't get destroyed by picks like Larry did in the Heat series. 

Last season, if AD played over extended minutes, he was very productive. Seattle is going to miss him big time because now they have to play through Ridnour's deficiencies - and he has alot - w/o a great vet like AD to come in and calm things down.

5 years - 32 mil. the 5th year should have been a team option, but we're the Wizards...we don't have room to negotiate with FA's.

The Wizards have suffered alot of big setbacks this offseason. Losing Hughes and Kwame is alot for a team to withstand, but I think EG is doing a decent job. I wish he could have gotten a 1st rounder in the Butler deal, but oh well...I do like the fact that EG is putting a tougher team on the floor.

the next move is to trade jamison for a legitimate power forward. I don't want to see Jamison play power forward this year.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Why trade Jamison to get a legit power forward? And if we were going to trade Jamison I'd hope we'd get a all-star power forward.


----------



## D.C. (Jul 24, 2005)

I think this is a great move by da wiz. AD is a solid guard that can shoot, dribble,and make good decisions. He is also a great defender. he will not takes changes at turnin da ball ova like hughes. 

Pg/Arenas 
Sg/Dainels
Sf/butler
Pf/antawan
C/haywood

Caron butler is also a upgrade over jared J. He much betta and arenas antawan and haywood will all get better.


----------

